# Power loss/dying 98 30v



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,
Driving today, I felt power loss in the low RPMs but would pull through just fine in the upper RPMs. Then, on the highway, the car died and lost all power. It wouldn't restart for a while, but then I got it to go for a minute or two, enough to get to the park and ride a little ways down the highway. Once I got it parked, I started it and everything idled fine for 10 minutes, but whenever revving with light throttle, it will drop at 1400 or so and bump back and forth rhythmically between 1000-1200 rpm. I could drive it around the lot, but when applying power it would clunk into power up to 4k and be fine, but cut out. The killer thing is, I have a vag com cable in the car, but my PC died and now I have a mac. Any thoughts? MAF unplug causes the engine to die immediately. Fuel pump? Sensor of some other sort? Thanks!


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

Found a 100$ PC laptop, buying it in a couple of hours and the guy is downloading vcds on it for me. We will see!


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

mej3 said:


> Hi All,
> Driving today, I felt power loss in the low RPMs but would pull through just fine in the upper RPMs. Then, on the highway, the car died and lost all power. It wouldn't restart for a while, but then I got it to go for a minute or two, enough to get to the park and ride a little ways down the highway. Once I got it parked, I started it and everything idled fine for 10 minutes, but whenever revving with light throttle, it will drop at 1400 or so and bump back and forth rhythmically between 1000-1200 rpm. I could drive it around the lot, but when applying power it would clunk into power up to 4k and be fine, but cut out. The killer thing is, I have a vag com cable in the car, but my PC died and now I have a mac. Any thoughts? MAF unplug causes the engine to die immediately. Fuel pump? Sensor of some other sort? Thanks!


any warning lights? seems like the car went into limp mode. I had that happen once and the EPC light came on. 

Could be an issue with the drive by wire system. I reset mine with a bluetooth OBDII dongle and it was fine.


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

This is a cable throttle. It turns out that the codes were having not do with the throttle body. I cleared them and it's running fine... I think I'll do a good TB cleaning and adaptation with the vag-com. The other thing I found, the tach went down to zero and the oil light started flashing, which apparently is an ABS module issue. So weird. I'll see how the cleaning goes and if not, just replace the TB!


----------

